# 15lb Tau-tog 1/9/05 Morning Star



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

Headed out to morning star boat,Couple of jumbo (8lb) mixed with 15LB Tautog on Green Crab . picture:

http://members.cox.net/brianrim/

Good Toging


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

nice taug great job what wre u using for bait


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Great Job! Thats is a true trophy! 
Did Monty put a lot of pressure on you
to release it? How did the boat 
make out? Was that the pool fish?
How much was Monty charging for 
the green crabs? 
Give me some info!!!!

Thanks! 

wingnut23 his post said he was 
using green crab.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice Tog!

How far out does that boat go for Tog?

Last question... Boat speed is a problem with most head boats. Curious how long a ride you have before you start Togging?


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice fish !  Biggest one I've seen this year.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Information for Togging*

1) 15lb is pool fish, 2nd 13.5lb (all green crab)
2) Clams for provided bait and live green crabs for sale ($5 for 1pint)
3) About 50-60min to ride (7 a.m. returning 3 p.m)
4) Yes, All fisheries regulations will be observed.
But if you want to cache trophy fish = Capt, Monty (Experience, Dedication)
http://www.morningstarfishing.com

Tip: Forget fiddlers and clams, they catch plenty of small and medium-sized tautog fish but the large, green crabs stay on the hook long enough to interest slower, more trophy

Hope this helps and good togging !


----------

